# 

## borevvicz

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów
Mam nadzieję, że uzyskam tu poradę, jak rozwiązać poniższy problem. Posiadam działkę z warunkami zabudowy. Na tej działce stoi w pełni legalnie wybudowany domek letniskowy, który ma projekt, dziennik budowy, wszelkie udzielone zgody oraz odbiory energetyczne. Niby wszystko fajnie, ale jest jedno wg. mnie duże ALE. Teść po zakończeniu budowy nie zgłosił domu do odbioru. Smaku dodaje fakt, że to wszystko miało miejsce w 2004 roku. Teraz moje pytanie, co należy zrobić lub do kogo się udać, aby to wszystko wyprostować i formalnie zalegalizować? Wszystkie dokumenty związane z budową domku posiadam. Czy w ogóle jest możliwość załatwienia tej sprawy czy trzeba wszystko zaczynać od nowa? Mam nadzieję, że ktoś będzie posiadał wiedzę, jak rozwiązać ten problem. Domek usytuowany jest w okolicach Sieradza (może ktoś poleci właściwą osobę, która podejmie się rozwiązania tego problemu). Z góry dziękuję za rzeczowe odpowiedzi.

----------


## Elfir

znajdź kierbuda, niech porobi wpisy, sugerujące, ze budowa trwała przynajmniej do 2018 roku i złóż papiery do odbioru.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> znajdź kierbuda, niech porobi wpisy, sugerujące, ze budowa trwała przynajmniej do 2018 roku i złóż papiery do odbioru.


Jeśli jest już dziennik budowy ze wszystkimi wpisami, to może być problem. 
Ps
Wpisy w dzienniku to max 2 lata pomiędzy kolejnymi. Da się sporo przeciągnąć budowę. 
.

----------


## Lew2

Da się wpisać budowanie po jakimś małym kawałku, albo jakieś drobne roboty co 2 lata.

----------

